# Turning up Cummins Diesel in '92 4x4



## Davis TLC (Jan 10, 2000)

How can I turn up the injector pump on my Cummins diesel? Looking to get some more HP out of the engine.

Thanks


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

More power is almost free with the 89-93 Cummins,you need to turn up the fuel screw and reset the idle speed after that.It is explained in detail here. http://www.tstproducts.com/ and here http://www.dodgeram.com/ram_frame.html


----------



## Davis TLC (Jan 10, 2000)

*Steel collar removal*

John,

Do you know of anyway to remove the steel collar, short of taking the whole set screw assembly out?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Ive only turned one up,the collar came off after alittle persuation with a screwdriver and needle nose pliers.If its stubborn,try to get a dremel in there,Did you turn it at all yet?The one i turned up ran real nice after-it felt like a 40hp increase easily,its still running strong ,I turned it up like 5 yrs ago,now has about 350k on it,still like new motor wise.


----------



## HOMER (Jan 2, 2000)

Hey,

I like the sound of this, can you do the same thing on a 2000 model????????? Has anyone removed the silencer ring off the turbo and if so what did you use to get that snap ring off?

Homer


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Homer,i removed my ring,it sounded so sweet after that!!I did it with 2 screwdrivers,just slipped a little one under the edge of thr clipand as it came up,i slid the bigger screwdriver behind it and worked my way around.It id only used in Doge applications for noise,no power increase from removing it.On the 2000,you have an electonically controlled pump.The easiest way is a poweredge/vanakken box.Just plug it in at the pump,a 1 minute job,and try it out.I preffer to put in the 275HP injectors or Diesel Dynamics stage 1or 2.275,s will cost you about 350-gives about a 50hp/100ft lb increase,DD's will give up to 100/300 increase with no other mods!!I would go with a 50hp/to start,this will keep you from having to modify the trans.


----------



## HOMER (Jan 2, 2000)

Do you think that would void the warranty? I'm also leasing the truck, will probably buy it at the end of the lease but don't want to mess anything up just in case I turn it back in! Is the turbo noisy or aggrevating?

Homer


----------



## Davis TLC (Jan 10, 2000)

John,

I turn it about 3/4 of a turn with the collar still on. It seems to have more power just from this. I'll see if I can get my dremel in there. Not a lot of room to work in there. May put a straight pipe on the exhaust too. My brother has an '89 that has the straight pipe, sounds great.
He may see about turning his up now, since I found out how to do it.

Thanks for the help. I'll let you know when I get the collar off about how the power is.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Homer-removing the ring is like removing the resonator-its only a noise issueno warranty issues could be made of it,I doubt that the dealer would even notic it missing.As to the sound-I love the turbo whistle of a big rig-and thats exactly how it will sound after-if you dont like it-it only takes a minute to put it back in,no big deal.Davis-I gotta warn you-once you start to turn up the power on that beast-its hard to stop-its addictive.Its not the engine that will break-it will tear up everything else in that drivetrain if you go to far.BD engine brake has a complete exchange high performance pump that is rebuilt,and has been turned up already,and has the governor set up to allow 3000 RPm's.If you need pump work or want the higher RPM's it might be eaier to just buy the pump. http://www.bd-power.com/ have fun.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

for big bang for your buck look at the TST fuel block up to 100 h/p and 200lbs tourque for under a grand!!!! the injector pumps are different on pre 1993 than 94 to 98 models. On the older models you can go to http://www.tst.com and they will show you how to turn up pump but you may also have to turn down your smoker knob but they also show you how to do that also.

[Edited by landscaper3 on 11-06-2000 at 12:31 AM]


----------

